
Why Should You Learn Rust? – Better Programming - jmrobles
https://medium.com/better-programming/why-rust-d52516e70ab8
======
thePunisher
I couldn't read the article but I wholeheartedly agree anyway. In fact, we
NEED this language more than ever, since C/C++ is eating the world with its
memory unsafety.

